# Search for a bf/first bath!



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

just gave my beardie her first bath which she loved! at first she was a bit confused but then was happily splashing around  she smells alot better now... I thought she would panic because shes not been brought up having baths and shes now a year old but i was wrong 

Iv put up an Ad for a bf for Kami too so the hunt begins in earnest! :lol2:


----------

